# Turkey Season 07'



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

With the 07' spring season coming to an end in most states, I was wondering if anyone got a bird this year or pictures to share?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Turkeys!!*

I don't turkey hunt but woudl love to see any pics and hear the story behind a successful turkey hunt.

I am ready for deer season!!!!!

Darin


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

I just got my first bird in MI, about two weeks ago.


----------

